# Has anyone applied for and received a Settlement Visa lately?



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

What was your timeline? The consulate received my paperwork last week and I received an email that stated it could take as long as 50 business days. Been married to my UK spouse for 7 years we have three kids. She's has her permanent US resident card but she and the boys have been in the UK since March while she starts her new job. All of the boys have UK and USA passports so it's just me here in the states.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Robe said:


> What was your timeline? The consulate received my paperwork last week and I received an email that stated it could take as long as 50 business days. Been married to my UK spouse for 7 years we have three kids. She's has her permanent US resident card but she and the boys have been in the UK since March while she starts her new job. All of the boys have UK and USA passports so it's just me here in the states.


I had my visa approved 3 months ago. It took about a week and two days. But I used a courier service. They told me over 2 months atleast.But it was super quick


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

Can you give an example of a courier service? Once I left biometrics I used fedex to send my package to LA. I think you're speaking of something else though.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Robe said:


> Can you give an example of a courier service? Once I left biometrics I used fedex to send my package to LA. I think you're speaking of something else though.


The courier service i used was A Briggs. They go through your packet of info and evidence, make sure its all there and then hand deliver it for you. Cuts the wait time 3/4 !


----------



## MrsL (Sep 3, 2010)

*Settlement Visa*

Hi, 

I also used A. Briggs at the suggestion of an American friend who applied for a settlement visa earlier this year. My visa application was received by the UK Consulate in Los Angeles on August 20. I received an email from the consulate on that day acknowledging that I'd paid for priority servicing and also letting me know that it would take up to 15 business days to process my settlement visa. Last night A Briggs sent an email that my visa would arrive this morning, September 3rd. If you are able, I really recommend that you use this service based on my experience! I believe they can contact the consulate and pull your application for you if you want to get it expedited through their agency. It might be worth giving them a call if you need to receive your visa soon. Good luck!


----------



## weberlat (Sep 4, 2010)

What exactly does a courier service do now that they aren't technically allowed because the consulate itself offers a premium service? I would imagine that they just go through your documents and make sure you have what you need. Assuming that you still have to pay for the consulate's premium service, is A Briggs really worth a couple hundred dollars more?



MrsL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also used A. Briggs at the suggestion of an American friend who applied for a settlement visa earlier this year. My visa application was received by the UK Consulate in Los Angeles on August 20. I received an email from the consulate on that day acknowledging that I'd paid for priority servicing and also letting me know that it would take up to 15 business days to process my settlement visa. Last night A Briggs sent an email that my visa would arrive this morning, September 3rd. If you are able, I really recommend that you use this service based on my experience! I believe they can contact the consulate and pull your application for you if you want to get it expedited through their agency. It might be worth giving them a call if you need to receive your visa soon. Good luck!


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

Robe said:


> What was your timeline? The consulate received my paperwork last week and I received an email that stated it could take as long as 50 business days. Been married to my UK spouse for 7 years we have three kids. She's has her permanent US resident card but she and the boys have been in the UK since March while she starts her new job. All of the boys have UK and USA passports so it's just me here in the states.


Timeslines are all here Robe. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html
I applied for mine in June and had it in under two weeks.


----------



## demonpaty (May 20, 2010)

I don't know if you mean only for the Americans, but I applied for my visa in August and I got it in 2 weeks time, in Mexico you have to go to the Embassy for the biometrics, taking that day only 2 weeks and 5 days it was really quick and I was really worried because I had a refused one earlier this year, everything went well this time.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

weberlat said:


> What exactly does a courier service do now that they aren't technically allowed because the consulate itself offers a premium service? I would imagine that they just go through your documents and make sure you have what you need. Assuming that you still have to pay for the consulate's premium service, is A Briggs really worth a couple hundred dollars more?


Well, they do track everything, and its all recorded delivery, and go through your packet. I think the under 200 was worth it. But if your confident in your preparation, go for it !!!  Saving money these days is quite a chore anyway


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel (Feb 27, 2009)

Robe said:


> What was your timeline? The consulate received my paperwork last week and I received an email that stated it could take as long as 50 business days. Been married to my UK spouse for 7 years we have three kids. She's has her permanent US resident card but she and the boys have been in the UK since March while she starts her new job. All of the boys have UK and USA passports so it's just me here in the states.


It took three weeks for the UK consulate in Chicago to approve of my settlement visa, which included a phone call from them for additional clarification. The biometrics were done immediately, and I was thrilled that the process was so quick and efficient. Good luck with yours.


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel (Feb 27, 2009)

Robe said:


> What was your timeline? The consulate received my paperwork last week and I received an email that stated it could take as long as 50 business days. Been married to my UK spouse for 7 years we have three kids. She's has her permanent US resident card but she and the boys have been in the UK since March while she starts her new job. All of the boys have UK and USA passports so it's just me here in the states.


PS: I did not use an expediter. I filled out the info myself, filed it myself, and did it all online by myself. Three weeks was all it took to receive my passport with the visa imprinted, and all my paperwork back. I am now happily living in Wales, overlooking the gorgeous Usk Valley. 
Jann Seal


----------



## C4L23 (Mar 26, 2011)

My wife and I, I am from the UK and she is from the US are waiting for our visa. She is stuck in New York depressed and lonely. She submitted everything on the 18th Mar to abriggs to expidite the service. On the 22 March she received an email from Worldbridge saying they required further documentation and resubmitted. She is still waiting when we was told this should just take three days. On the abriggs website you can see the status of your application that just says 'submitted to Embassy' but the expected date of arrival is the 29 March. Is this true? Is anybody else able to tell me how accurate the status check is?:help:


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel (Feb 27, 2009)

C4L23 said:


> My wife and I, I am from the UK and she is from the US are waiting for our visa. She is stuck in New York depressed and lonely. She submitted everything on the 18th Mar to abriggs to expidite the service. On the 22 March she received an email from Worldbridge saying they required further documentation and resubmitted. She is still waiting when we was told this should just take three days. On the abriggs website you can see the status of your application that just says 'submitted to Embassy' but the expected date of arrival is the 29 March. Is this true? Is anybody else able to tell me how accurate the status check is?:help:


I did not use an expediter and got my visa in 3 weeks. A friend of mine did not use an expediter and received hers in ten days. Hang in there!


----------



## C4L23 (Mar 26, 2011)

I know it's a waiting game, but it's so scary. I just want her back home with me. Money is haemorraging being in NYC. Have advised her to withdraw from the city and go stay with a friend or my uncle in Houston; I know its more money but... Abriggs called her this morning and said that their normal turnround has been three days and they said they are surprised its taken a little longer which made us even more worried. Unfortunately we have no plan B at the moment.


----------



## C4L23 (Mar 26, 2011)

*How long for a priority settlement visa?*

My wife is stuck in New York going out of her mind waiting for her settlement visa. We applied for the priority service using an expiditor, abriggs who said the last few they had took just three days. The day after the consulate received the documents they wanted additional information in Dallas which meant her flying there and back in a day and re-submitting. That was last Friday. Today is Day 4 and we're terrified that there is something wrong with the application. I know it can take up to 15 days with priority, but it is costing money staying in New York and as she was led to believe that normal turnaround is just 3 days with priority it is still a big worry. My question is this: does the 15 days begin once they have that second piece of documentation? 

Also she has just under $18,000 dollars in savings and I earn 22,000 GBP; would our finances flag up a warning for the Consulate? I just want her back home. This is so scary!!!


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I've never heard of a courier service which one am I able to use from the US and how much does it cost?


----------



## C4L23 (Mar 26, 2011)

We're using abriggs. They have offices in New York, LA and Chicago. We used NYC because on our initial research they seemed to get things turned around quicker, although of course time is at the discretion of the Consulate. I wouldn't say they offer advise, but they do check through your documents and present them in the way the Consulate likes.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Is this service expensive though? We've put so much money out already it'd just be nice to not have to pay so much extra for a service that really should be included anyway if you ask me lol


----------



## C4L23 (Mar 26, 2011)

My wife got her visa today and we're both over the moon:clap2::clap2: But, to be honest don't waste your time with an expiditor, they're a waste of money and not really much help. Do the homework yourself and you should be okay.


----------

